# Is she just being stubborn?



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

So Chloe has been on ziwipeak peak for 6 weeks now. I have been giving her primal frozen raw every other day for lunch. (still feeding her 3x a day) well last night she refused to eat so I thought this morning she would chow down... Nope. I could hear her belly growling  I tried mixing a little ground chicken with it. Nope. So I feed her the primal for lunch and she ate it. Is he just being stubborn? How long do you play the "she will eat when she hungry" game?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

If she ate the other stuff then she is probably just being stubborn! How old is she? Maybe she just doesn't feel like eating 3x per day anymore, you could try switching to two meals and see if that helps.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree completely with Missy.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

She is 21 weeks. Thanks for the suggestion I will try that!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

How long would I leave the food out for her if he is refusing to eat? Or should I just keep it out for her?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

What I usually do for my picky eaters is just to leave it out for about 10 minutes. I make sure I give them their space during this time; like put them in a separate room. If 10 minutes has gone by and they still haven't eaten, then I pick it up and they don't get it again until dinner time. I only offer it 2x a day so I think that helps encourage them to eat the two times a day they are offered food. Good luck!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

I remember going through this with Maggie at the beginning. Be paitent. Maggie is 8 now,and eats with no problem,as long as we don't overfeed her. Hang in there. I think the other girls are right about switching to twice a day.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

How much does she weigh? I would also switch to 2x a day like others said, but at 21 weeks if she doesn't weight at least 3lbs. I personally would be scared to let her go without eating the nighttime meal (or the daytime meal if you are going to be at work all day and not home with her). I don't know much about it, but I am afraid of hypoglycemia. Put the food down only 2x but I would do my best to make her eat.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Cali loves the Nature's Variety Instinct chicken, and will eat it ad nauseum. Only occasionally will she eat any of the other flavors. We don't want her to get bored, but if she won't eat, she won't eat. I wouldn't want anyone forcing me to eat brussel sprouts and liver, so I can't say I blame her. LOL

I think twice a day is right, and so is all the other options suggested above. 

That said, if Cali is pulling the (once in a blue moon) stubborn routine, I will toss a small portion onto the floor, at least to get her to eat something. 9 times out of 10 that works, and she heads back to her dish for more. Most here will NOT recommend that, but it's not like I let her eat entirely from the floor, or do this all the time.


----------

